# Deleting posts - not an option?



## andyoxon (2 Feb 2009)

I briefly looked for this earlier. Is this no longer possible? Can't see the option.

Andy


----------



## Rhythm Thief (2 Feb 2009)

Still working here ... see above where I've deleted a post. Click the "edit" button at the bottom of your post, then click "delete" and choose whichever option you want.
Hope this helps.


----------



## andyoxon (2 Feb 2009)

Rhythm Thief said:


> Still working here ... see above where I've deleted a post. Click the "edit" button at the bottom of your post, then click "delete" and choose whichever option you want.
> Hope this helps.



Nope - I don't seem to have the option.

Ah... Ok it's there, but what, for a couple of mins only...?


----------



## Shaun (2 Feb 2009)

andyoxon said:


> Nope - I don't seem to have the option.
> 
> Ah... Ok it's there, but what, for a couple of mins only...?



Nope, there's currently no time limit on editing / deleting your own posts.

Cheers,
Shaun 

Note: There is, however, a time limit on editing thread/post titles!


----------

